# [SOLVED] USB DVD Recorder (/dev/uba unusable?)

## thoand

Hi,

I bought a LG GSA-2164D when I plug it in, udev recognizes it and creates  *Quote:*   

> /dev/uba

 . It is no problem to read any CD/DVD with the drive.

But if I start k3b and search for the recorder, there is none. If I try to add it by hand he sais  *Quote:*   

> /dev/uba undiscoverable"

 .

There is also no /dev/sdX or /dev/sgX

lsmod | grep usb tells us

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usbmouse                5376  0
> 
> usbhid                 42816  0
> ...

 

Of course I tried cdrecord -scanbus with different dev= too, but nothing.

I hope anyone has an idea.

I thought, that it could be, that I have to tell udev to do not add it as uba, but someone in a gentoo channel told me that I am wrong.Last edited by thoand on Wed Feb 08, 2006 12:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

thoand,

Hmm. Your usb-storage module is not being used. That may be significant.

Do 

```
grep BLK_DEV_UB /usr/src/linux/.config
```

If you get anything other than 

```
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set
```

remove

Device Drivers -> Block devices -> Low Performance USB Block driver from your kernel.

----------

## thoand

thank you, now I can use my cool device  :Wink: 

----------

